# Anybody joining one of the Big Ride events tomorrow with their children?



## EthelF (16 May 2014)

Tomorrow there's the Big Ride in support of Space 4 Cycling in London (I gather there are also rides in other cities). This strikes me as an excellent opprtunity to show the kids some of the sights of central London by bike. Anybody else doing the same?
At first I thought I 'd just take my son with his bike. But he's still a novice and I am not sure about his stamina. So instead the whole family will be going, kids in the trailer (a red Chariot Cougar 2 seater, for anybody attending).
Now I just have to fine tune the route to and from the event to avoid busy roads!


----------



## jefmcg (16 May 2014)

(@vickster and I will be there - no kids, sorry!)

Have you looked at the feeder rides? Might be fun to go in a convoy, if there is a departure point near you.

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/embed?mid=zp87MfWRhyBk.k8dBRHasndow

http://lcc.org.uk/pages/big-ride-2014


----------



## EthelF (16 May 2014)

I have looked at them, yes, I may actually try to join the outbound one as it's the stretch from Battersea Park to Hyde Park that I am currently trying to figure out (though frankly most of that will probably be on back streets I know well).
Homeward bound we'll have to set off earlier than the feeder ride, I can't see the kids sitting quietly through the speeches!
Might see you tomorrow then!


----------

